# Has anyone made these slippers?



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I've put off looking for the pattern because I've got so much on my plate as it is, but I keep getting Facebook friends asking about them. Soooo... my question to you all... have any of you made these yet and what did you think of the pattern?


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

My GD wants a pair, but I can not crochet.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I can crochet, but not complicated patterns. That's what I was wondering about this one.


cabbagehome said:


> My GD wants a pair, but I can not crochet.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Same here, do not crochet. Trying to learn, but this is not the pattern to begin with.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Try the seach at the top of the page, these have been discussed before. I'm going to do them soon myself.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I made a test bootie the other night. Not exactly like the pattern you have shown, but is made with the crocodile stitch.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

There is a crocodile stitch for knitting. You could always add to regular slippers.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Someone on KP posted a site it is called Crochet Jewel. They have a video on how to make something similar. I hope this helps.


----------



## pat308 (Jun 11, 2012)

Made them last Christmas for all the grandkids and they loved them. Worked up quickly


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the colors...!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I haven't made them yet but the Crocodile Stitch isn't very hard. Here is a YouTube video on making the booties.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I bought the pattern. Now to finish up this rat scarf!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Love to make them but apart from making crochet blankets i'm stumped.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

My daughter, who is no spring chicken, brought them to my attention. She thought I should make them. I bought the pattern and will attempt to make them after the holidays. I think they're pretty cute.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for posting these adorable bootie slippers!


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

MzBarnz said:


> Thank you everyone. I bought the pattern. Now to finish up this rat scarf!


Can you please direct me to the pattern? I would also like to purchase it.

Natalie

Edit: I found it on Ravelry, thanks.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> I've put off looking for the pattern because I've got so much on my plate as it is, but I keep getting Facebook friends asking about them. Soooo... my question to you all... have any of you made these yet and what did you think of the pattern?


I have made 3 or 4 pairs. It wasn't difficult. The slipper part took longer than the cuff part. They were a fun knit. I posted a few pictures but don't know how to make the link from here.


----------



## karno49 (Nov 13, 2014)

If you can crochet a little, you can make these. I made a kiddies pair and they were very easy to do but I don't call myself a crocheter - I can only follow verysimple patterns.


----------



## mbergis (Apr 11, 2011)

Bonita Patterns and you'll get the site that pops up...easy pattern, lots of explanations, pictorials...well written et clear instructions...


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I think those are so cute...


----------



## justknit (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/three-boot-patterns-for-12-dollars


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Love them, want them, but I don't crochet.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> I've put off looking for the pattern because I've got so much on my plate as it is, but I keep getting Facebook friends asking about them. Soooo... my question to you all... have any of you made these yet and what did you think of the pattern?


I bought the pattern, and because I don't crochet much, I did a "test" slipper. The pattern is not very difficult, and the crocodile stitch is easier than it looks. I wasn't thrilled with the foot of the slipper, but chalk that up to my inexperience, not the pattern. Enjoy!


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

Where did you get the pattern for this slippers?


----------



## Melanne (Aug 22, 2011)

Ops! Didn't read page (2).


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

They are very cute, what is the name of the pattern and the source? Thank you.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I had friends posting pics,didn't know if I wanted to or not,I really don't like em.


----------



## omiegosh (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's a link to a knit version:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/krokodil-crocodile


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

I haven't made the slippers, but did use the top portion to make boot cuffs for my gds . They loved them and tried to get me into the boot cuff making business.
For the bottom portion of the cuff, I did a circular, hdc tube for the required length, then put the crocodile stitch cuff on top.they are quickly made and fun to do.
Enjoy.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Msellie said:


> I haven't made the slippers, but did use the top portion to make boot cuffs for my gds . They loved them and tried to get me into the boot cuff making business.
> For the bottom portion of the cuff, I did a circular, hdc tube for the required length, then put the crocodile stitch cuff on top.they are quickly made and fun to do.
> Enjoy.
> Hugs and God bless.


My GD's love boot cuffs. That is an excellent idea. I suppose I could use my regular pattern and add crocodile stitch. I won't pay $12 for slipper pattern.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Just finished 1 for my best buddy. She sent me a picture from facebook and thought they were cute. Guess what she's getting for Christmas...I'd send picture to go along with this message, but I'm not sure how to do it.


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

carmicv said:


> My GD's love boot cuffs. That is an excellent idea. I suppose I could use my regular pattern and add crocodile stitch. I won't pay $12 for slipper pattern.


That would work, just insure that you have the correct number of stitches for the pattern repeats. Easy peasy.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh...here you go. Picture of one completed boot. Just need to sew on the buttons. This project made my hands hurt. I used size F hook with Red Heart yarn. The hdcfp and hdcbp were what made my hands hurt. Great instructions with pictures. Not too difficult. I followed the pattern.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Msellie said:


> That would work, just insure that you have the correct number of stitches for the pattern repeats. Easy peasy.
> Hugs and God bless.


Thank you I must remember that.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm dying to try them but no girls to make them for


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I made my first pair last week. Got pattern from Bonita. Not difficult to make. I actually made them for a grandson in solid green.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Link for knitted adult booties :

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Crocodilly-Mocs


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I have purchased the pattern but haven't been able to get around to making them yet. The Crocodile Stitch isn't that hard to do and there are a couple of YouTube videos that are really good in showing how to do it.


----------



## craftybug3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi I made them. They are super cute and takes a bit to get the instructions but once I caught on, they were simple.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I've made a number of bootees made from this pattern - I like the pattern a lot.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I have made loads of these boots they go from birth to adult size pattern from bonita


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! for carmicv and anyone else: I made boot toppers last year for my daughter and everyone where she works was jealous. So she requested some to give as gifts this year. I delivered about 5 pairs over Thanksgiving. One was a Crocodile Stitch Boot topper found here one KP. Put it in search and see if it comes up. You could always do a "plain" slipper pattern and add this as the top to get something like the slippers posted here. Good luck and Happy Needling. jberg (and I did as the poster here said: chain 11, HDC's till you have 17 ridges, join, then do the crocodile stitch or some other topping.)


----------



## Sdenapoli (Oct 31, 2012)

I made these a couple of years ago for my daughter for Christmas. They weren't too complicated and worked up quickly.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning again! Here is the link I have saved for these booties from newborn to adult sizes. Hope this is helpful to someone. Happy Needling. jberg

http://crochetjewel.com/?p=8690


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a youtube video you may find useful:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH384X9kub4


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> Link for knitted adult booties :
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Crocodilly-Mocs


Thanks for this link.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for pattern links :thumbup:


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

I have made the baby booties. The pattern is a bit advanced, but as a knitter (mostly) I was able to figure it out and also teach it to a crocheting friend. I didn't match up the colors, so they don't match identically as in the picture, but they were a test pair; People love them.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

A few of my girl have been hinting that they'd like these.


----------



## knitleft (May 19, 2014)

I have made these for myself. There was a pattern called knitted crocodile stitch slippers. They are a little different up the toe area. I had to watch youtube to learn the croc stitch for knitting. If I can do them, I know that any of you could with no problem at all!!!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Annie's attic has the pattern and an online video you can watch without purchasing the pattern. It's done slowly enough that you can follow along to master the stitch. I was surprised that it was easier than I thought. I do crochet, but not usually stitches like this.

http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=107032&cat_id=24


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Granny2005 said:


> I'm dying to try them but no girls to make them for


I bet younger boys would love them in greens and browns and grays, or in "camo" colors, especially if you call them dinosaur scales!


----------



## knitleft (May 19, 2014)

Crocodilly Mocs for Women - Free Pattern by KRISKRAFTER is the pattern & tutorial that I used fir the knitted slippers with the crocodile stitch on the cuff. It took me awhile to find the right page.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

No, but they are cute as can be. Wish I did crochet.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

jberg said:


> Good morning! for carmicv and anyone else: I made boot toppers last year for my daughter and everyone where she works was jealous. So she requested some to give as gifts this year. I delivered about 5 pairs over Thanksgiving. One was a Crocodile Stitch Boot topper found here one KP. Put it in search and see if it comes up. You could always do a "plain" slipper pattern and add this as the top to get something like the slippers posted here. Good luck and Happy Needling. jberg (and I did as the poster here said: chain 11, HDC's till you have 17 ridges, join, then do the crocodile stitch or some other topping.)


I found them they are beautiful. Thank you


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I am going to knit the slipper part then try to crochet the scales. May work maybe not????


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am a knitter by default, I am not a great crocheter by any means but can do it, though I will admit I have a bit of trouble understanding crochet directions. I have made these slippers and had no trouble understanding or physically doing the pattern. It is relatively easy and has a nice rhythm once you get going. If you like them, give them a try, they really are a nice slipper.


----------



## Sandy3598 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have made several pair. They are fairly easy. Patterns are very well written and easy to follow.


----------



## knitleft (May 19, 2014)

You do not need to do any crochet on these slippers, it is all knit. The link That BARBIE=s is the same one that I used. Really easy & tutorial is great.


----------



## BMom (Sep 15, 2013)

I have crocheted for more than 25 years and bought this pattern to make them for my daughter. I have tried to make them 3 times so far and have ended up frogging them. I'm not sure what it is but I have a really hard time following this pattern. They are really cute and I would love to make them but can't seem to get it figured out.


----------



## BMom (Sep 15, 2013)

The crocodile stitch is easy, I have been unable to get the sole done on these, maybe just me. I am going to try to do my own sole and work it from there.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like a combination of knit and crochet. I only do basic crochet nothing fancy  

They are very cute


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, I have made 3 pairs. A baby pair and 2 adult pair. working on one right now. I had to buy the pattern and then just follow the pattern it is very easy. the front of the slipper seems a little strange when you first do it, but it all works out that is because you need to front post half double crochet (fpdc) 2 sts together and then at the end 6 together. They came out beautiful especially since I used multicolor (chroma worsted yarn). Hope that helps.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> I've put off looking for the pattern because I've got so much on my plate as it is, but I keep getting Facebook friends asking about them. Soooo... my question to you all... have any of you made these yet and what did you think of the pattern?


I just bought this pattern last weekend. Hope to get to it soon. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Xmas63 (Nov 24, 2014)

I watch the video and I think I will try them but I will look for pattern first.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> Thank you everyone. I bought the pattern. Now to finish up this rat scarf!


I am printing it out right now...have even had my relatives who don't do needlework at all asking me about these! I was able to get the pattern free on that Crochet Jewel site. Am presently making a sweater so it will probably be awhile before I get to try this out, but will make some. Here is the site she posted so you, too, can get the patterns for free!

Newborn, 3-6 Months, 6-12 Months Sizes, All other sizes on my site, http://crochetjewel.com/?p=8690


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw crocodile stitch for the very first time recently at a craft fair .I must try it some day ,the slippers are lovely .


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

They are very pretty. I have not made these.


----------



## Chris1953 (Mar 14, 2014)

I crochet and would love to know where you get that pattern at.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I got an email from Annie's Attic and they are featured. Here's the link

http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?code=RAC0873&source=EZDCLWE&utm_source=track&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=cld&tp=i-H43-6o-3Pa-IW2hr-1o-H0IG-1c-IUwVL-SbZ81


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> Link for knitted adult booties :
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Crocodilly-Mocs


Thank you for the link..


----------



## dogsinthetrash (May 6, 2013)

Rat scarf? I would love to see that! My daughter in law is crazy about the little critters!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

This is the scarf I made. Easy, but sewing the little beads on for eyes was tedious. Fun knit though. Got the pattern on Ravelry. It's called Rat Race and is a paid pattern.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300501-1.html



dogsinthetrash said:


> Rat scarf? I would love to see that! My daughter in law is crazy about the little critters!


----------



## Shaestr (Feb 7, 2011)

I made these just like the green slippers. I loved them. They are fun to make and look so cute!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I love them, can I have them. I cant crochet though

Di


----------



## BeHappy (Feb 28, 2014)

I made those slippers/booties for a friends baby and they are really cute and they were so much fun to make. They look a lot harder than they are. Have fun!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

No, I haven't made them they are pretty though. I know that you bought the pattern, could you let me know the name of the pattern so I can buy it too.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning. For those who missed it on an earlier page here is the link to the pattern for free, sized for newborns to adults. Enjoy and Happy Needling. jberg

http://crochetjewel.com/?p=8690


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I keep looking at them too, but I don't crochet either. Bummer


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

This is the pattern I bought.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crocodile-stitch-boots-adult-sizes



flitri said:


> No, I haven't made them they are pretty though. I know that you bought the pattern, could you let me know the name of the pattern so I can buy it too.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

BTRFLY said:


> I keep looking at them too, but I don't crochet either. Bummer


If you look at earlier comments, there is a link to a free pattern for similar slippers in knit.


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

The free pattern is not the same pattern ad the ravelry pattern. The purchased pattern is made with front post half double crochet and back post half double crochet. It is much prettier when finished.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Chris1953 said:


> I crochet and would love to know where you get that pattern at.


Check out my post on page 5 of this post: It says this is where to get these patterns FREE!

Newborn, 3-6 Months, 6-12 Months Sizes, All other sizes on my site, http://crochetjewel.com/?p=8690


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you, I have downloaded the pattern and will try these next winter.


----------



## vemiller (Dec 18, 2011)

My daughter loved this pattern and I am finishing them now(have 4 rows left) I thought the pattern was a little confusing , but she had provided pictures. I learned a lot with this project including how to do crochet ribbing and the crocodile stitch I just ordered her pattern for a crocodile stitch cowl.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, I threw in the towel on these slippers. I'm sure it was a very easy pattern for a lot of people, but I'm very impatient and if I can't learn something on the first try, then I'm done. LOL Don't let me discourage you if you are wanting to make these! It's just me and not willing to take the time to learn. Please do show me a pic if you make them! Maybe you can encourage me!!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> Well, I threw in the towel on these slippers. I'm sure it was a very easy pattern for a lot of people, but I'm very impatient and if I can't learn something on the first try, then I'm done. LOL Don't let me discourage you if you are wanting to make these! It's just me and not willing to take the time to learn. Please do show me a pic if you make them! Maybe you can encourage me!!


If you go to search and type in crocodile stitch adult boots. You can find the slippers I made from this pattern.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I made several, a little difficult at first to figure out how to manage crocodile st., Then no probs. A ton of pages to print out though!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

the book is on annies


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

My girlfriend has made several baby ones and just finished an adult size.


----------

